# 3x3 walkthrough on Serbian



## DavidCubie (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## MostEd (Jun 22, 2013)

You make too much moves on the cross, you could plan it out better.
Also, use less rotations, you could do other f2l pairs to do less.


----------



## DavidCubie (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah, my cross sucks.


----------

